# tennis towns in central/south



## volosong (Mar 13, 2013)

For a retirement home, I'm searching for a smaller town, (10,000-15,000 population, or less), in the central/southern mainland, (not Sicily), that have public tennis courts, (a membership club would be okay too). Closer to the mountains is more attractive to me than being near to the coast. Does anyone have any recommendations of where I should look?

Thank you for any insights.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

volosong said:


> For a retirement home, I'm searching for a smaller town, (10,000-15,000 population, or less), in the central/southern mainland, (not Sicily), that have public tennis courts, (a membership club would be okay too). Closer to the mountains is more attractive to me than being near to the coast. Does anyone have any recommendations of where I should look?
> 
> Thank you for any insights.


aney one for tennis there are quiete a few tennis courts where we live in abruzzo as for clubs i dont know google abruzzo and tennic you might be suprised . as for being closer to the mountane than the coast Abruzzo is one of the rare places in the world were you can ski in the morning an swim in the sea an hour later , as thwe bruzzese say fae salta di montana fae bangno al mare
IE take a jump from the mountane and end up in the sea


----------

